# Des widgets en français ????



## Albin22 (12 Décembre 2005)

Voila je vois que sur le site d'apple on peut télécharger des widgets mais je vois que la plupart sont en anglais existe t il des widgets en francais, et où se les procurer.

Bonne semaine à tous


----------



## fabrice.jc (26 Janvier 2006)

Je connais la poste (pages jaunes) c'est sur le site apple.com/fr.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

J'ai trouvé ça.
Ou Tape French il y'a des widgets.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2006)

Egalement 4 widgets Français sur Dashboard line-up: 

1
2
3
4


----------



## obu (28 Janvier 2006)

Connaissez-vous un widget pour le sport en Français avec notamment les résultats de la ligue 1 de Foot?
J'ai cherché un peu partout et je n'ai rien trouvé, a part un pour les paris mais uniquement compatible avec Yahoo... Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai rien trouvé pour l'instant.


----------



## obu (31 Janvier 2006)

En voilà un qui est bien utile pour écouter la radio en ligne sans passer par son navigateur, je pense que vous devez déjà le connaître:
http://raphpascual.free.fr/maradio.php


----------

